# barium x-ray, scared



## 16303 (Feb 13, 2007)

hi,







new member here! have a barium x-ray scheduled in 4 days and terrified of side effects. my doc is kind of a douche-bag didnt tell me what to expect( waited 3 1/2 months after sigmoidoscopy to refer me for the x-ray , hasnt heard of certain ibs meds, chuckles when i ask about causes or relief for gas and bloating, refuses to give me the hydrogen breath test,etc. , sorry I'll stop venting/whining







) anyhow I read another post where she had diarrhea immediately after drinking the stuff, I'm wondering if this is common with d-types







I called asked the advice nurse and she said no side effects but I didnt ask specifically about diarrhea(2 embarassed)


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Once the tip is inserted there is no pain with the barium filling.You can watch on the screen your colon.Barium is constipating.


----------



## 16303 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for replying!







sorry I spoke wrong, I meant the stuff you drink and have to stay at the hospital for 3 hours







while they take pics of your tummy.


----------



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello. If you are talking about a barium swallow test, then you don't have to worry about anything. I've had that done twice, and it's a breeze. You put on the gown, and lie down for the x-ray...then you have to drink the milky, carbon stuff, (barium)..it does taste kind of gross, but you take it so fast, you won't be bothered. It will make you burp like crazy though. (I didn't have to wait for 3 hours, so you might have a little different procedure?). Afterwards, you may be a little constipated, and that's it! As for your doctor...get a new one!! You pay his/her salary...why would you continue to go to someone who treats patients like that??? Good luck.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You may want to do an enema after the test to get rid of the Barium to evoid constipation.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a barium "swallow" test and had no problems. The stuff tastes yucky and it's like drinking chalk but the test itself is no big deal. I had diarreah going in so I still had it afterwards but I don't think it had anything to do with the barium.I think you should consider finding a new GI doc. The first GI I went to was a lot like the one you describe. I never went back. The second doctor I found was wonderful.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I second and third the motion!!! GET A NEW DOC!!! It absolutely disgusts me when I read of how some doctors have treated their patients! And, after you get a new doctor, write this one a letter and tell him/her why you are terminating services!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Barium swollow tests aren't that bad. Depending on how quickly you digest the stuff, you will probably be there a few hours. I think I was there for a total of 3 hours. They have you drink it, and then take pictures every 20 minutes or so.The only thing uncomfortable that I remember is having a bit of a "heavy" feeling in my guts. But that passed quickly after the test. I agree, drink lots of fluids afterwards to flush out the barium.I've also had a barium enema. Won't do that one again. Just rather get a colonoscopy. It was quite uncomfortable. Made me feel like I needed to urgently get to the restroom (like a major D attack) yet I couldn't obviously. But yeah the swollow one is not a big deal to me. Oh and make sure you drink the barium with a straw, that really helped me get it down!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this #### doctor! I have been in the same boat with doctors, and luckily have found a great one now, they are rare, when dealing with ibs.I have to get the barium test done to, please let me know how you go because im feeling a little anxious about it to.


----------



## 16303 (Feb 13, 2007)

thank you for replying!







all of your advice made me not so scared(funny I'd be anxious about something so simple, anything after the sigmoidoscopy should be a piece of cake) it was ,too I was only there for an hour the stuff moved fast(not sure if that means anything). Of course the radiologist said everything looked normal, (even though I was expecting that I was still disappointed, even though I should be thankful it's IBS and nothing serious) Probably going to take your advice about my switching my doc, she's gen. med and looks fresh out of med school, probably explaining her lack of knowledge of treatments and meds, even the therapist im seeing for (IBS related anxiety) suggests switching docs.Thanks All for the good advice!


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear you are feeling better about it. I had a barium swallow for what turned out to be a lower esophageal ring about 2 months ago. It was just for the esophagus. To be honest, the following 2-3 days was the most normal I'd felt in a very long time. Other than a white BM, I was happy! If they only sold barium over the counter!







Now I'm in the same boat as you. They want to do the whole small bowel since they didn't do that 2 months ago. I've never had any trouble swallowing the stuff, even with the L-E-Ring. I drank nearly the whole cup of it and surprised the guy when he looked at the empty cup. He did say take big gulps to see my throat and esophagus.Again, it is way simpler than any other test I've ever had. No prep other than don't eat after midnight and no drugs to make you unable to drive/work. Relax and you'll be fine.


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

I just had my upper GI today. I stopped all meds for the morning and had some D early but that got better since I didn't have breakfast.The whole procedure went like a breeze. I got there, got into a gown and waited for my turn. Take something to read, you will be there at least an hour. I also had my iPod so that helped a lot. I drank two bottles of the barium sulfate, maybe 16-20oz. Didn't taste too bad. My newly dilated lower esophagus made that a breeze! They gave me a straw but I didn't use it.I waited 30 minutes, took the first x-ray. Waited another 30 minutes and took the next x-ray. The tech pressed on my abdomen to see the terminal ileum. I watched on the fluoroscope as some of it squirted into my colon. Pretty interesting as I'm amazed at how the body works. Even saw the small intestine contract and push a bolus along. Very cool stuff. She was looking for my appendix, which I still have but it didn't show up even with all the moving and pressing. It looked like it had gotten all the way up to my transverse colon already.At that point, they sent me home. I immediately drank a 20oz Gatorade I had brought with me. Then I had lunch with my wife and took some benefiber and drank more fluids. It is now 9 hours later and I've already passed white. That is the most normal BM I've had since two months ago when I did the barium swallow if you can don't count the color.You'll live and wonder why you made such a fuss about it when it is all over.


----------



## 15789 (Mar 11, 2007)

I just had this test two weeks ago. Almost didn't have it as the dr was sure there would be no findings. Which was somewhat true. However, I started passing the barium 15 minutes after drinking it. I had to call the techs in to come do whatever they could as I wasn't sure how much was left in me. I was done with test, beginning to walking out in 30-45 minutes.Anyone else get rid of the stuff so fast? My dr. is now saying my colon is "hyperactive". This symptom is very new to me and now I can't eat if I'm not going to stay home; eating out is out of the question. I feel my life has been highjacked.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rony, Yup I got rid of it that fast.


----------

